# food stuck in throat



## srinivas r sajja (May 1, 2009)

Hi All,

Please suggest me the DX for "food stuck in throat"
thanks in advance,

Sreenivas Sajja


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (May 1, 2009)

Does your documentation support 933.* ?


----------



## jbaird (May 2, 2009)

*Food stuck in throat*

I would also use 933 if documentation supports it. If not, you could consider 784.99 - feeling of foreign body in throat/choking sensation or V71.89 - suspected condition not found.


----------



## GAcoder (Sep 3, 2014)

What about 935.1 foreign body in esophagus


----------

